
AI Podcast: Bringing AI to Cybersecurity – Dr. Eli David, CTO Deep Instinct - bcaulfield
https://soundcloud.com/theaipodcast/ep-9-winning-the-cybersecurity-cat-and-mouse-game-with-ai
======
eyer2016
"Deep learning gives 20-30℅ better results than other algorithms developed by
people who have dedicated lives towards malware detection"

What the fuck! At the risk of sounding butt hurt, I feel this is such
nonsense.

